

The Elements of Programming Style - b-man
http://carma.astro.umd.edu/nemo/pitp/papers/style.pdf

======
bluesmoon
here it is as a fortune mod file: [http://db.glug-bom.org/lug-
authors/philip/misc/fortune-mod-p...](http://db.glug-bom.org/lug-
authors/philip/misc/fortune-mod-prog-style.tar.gz)

------
johnl
They are all pretty good but "Avoid unnecessary branches." and "avoiding goto"
are top of my list. Usually is a red flag to me that the programmer has
conceptualized the program but not taken the second step to split the program
into smaller workable parts before starting the project.

------
tjpick
> 44\. Don’t strain to re-use code; reorganize instead.

that's a good one that is easy to forget when you get into re-use mode

